# my wife finally got me to try this, once



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

hello forum world.

it sounds like there is a lot of fun to be had here.
and even more experiences and knowledge to be shared.

i have been w/o on and off since i was 18. but until i hooked up
with my wife, it wasnt any thing to write home about.

she is great motivation for me. some of u have seen her journal "will try anything once...wtf" if not check her out.  i dont have the dedication to sit here on the computer everyday and post my workouts or meals, like she does.

i have a daughter, and we have 2 st. bernards, and cats that come and go.

we enjoy hunting,vegas,and any time we can get to spend together.

see u in the threads


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 18, 2007)

welcome


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

hello bio.

o k . my wife just told me not to be a lazy piece of shit and post my workouts. so here it goes.

pull ups 
5
5+1 neg
4+2 neg

t bar rows
100-8
125-8
145-8


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

hello bio.

o k . my wife just told me not to be a lazy piece of shit and post my workouts. so here it goes.

pull ups 
5
5+1 neg
4+2 neg

t bar rows
100-8
125-8
145-8

seated cables
underhand
130-8
140-8
150-10

rack pulls
225-8
275-8
315-8
315-6 

shruggs-forza
270-10
320-10
360-10

very sweaty at end of w/o. but felt really good
going back for biceps tonite.that should be fun


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 18, 2007)

The shit we do to keep our better halves from beating us with sticks.   Welcome to IM  OH.


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

hello bone.

boy if that isnt the truth, but inside i think that  we all like it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 18, 2007)

the other half said:


> hello bone.
> 
> boy if that isnt the truth, but inside i think that  we all like it.



getting beat with a stick? no wonder im still single


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Sucks you will be known as the other half for your stay here though....haha. 

Welcome.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sucks you will be known as the other half for your stay here though....haha.
> 
> Welcome.


He's married.  He's used to being called worse


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Me 2....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 18, 2007)

The single most powerful experience in my life was watching my son as he born via c-sec.  Woulda been kinda hard to do that without the ex-wife's participation ... so she got a lot of bonus points for that.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

True story....wife is about to have a C-section in the coming up weeks. Her third one. And as alot of people know after 3 they split you right down the middle, so this is my final one.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> True story....wife is about to have a C-section in the coming up weeks. Her third one. And as alot of people know after 3 they split you right down the middle, so this is my final one.


Your wife is one strong woman ... and you are lucky she keeps ya.  Congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## the other half (Jul 19, 2007)

i think most of us a lucky that r wives keep us, regardless.
katt puts up with alot from me. going to the mountians from may thru december. its always more fun than chores.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2007)

the other half welcome to IM!


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 23, 2007)

Dude,

From one 40 something NW guy to another. She's worth the work and then some. You are lucky to have a 40 something wife like that. 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mboylan86 (Jul 24, 2007)

welcome mate, your lucky, my girlfriend spends most of the time tryin to stop me working out and trying to feed me junk food/get me drunk


----------



## the other half (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks hog, i am very lucky indeed. she is my workout partner, hunting partner,best friend, vegas buddy, and most of all,  my lover!!!!!!!!!
if she didnt come into my life, who knows what i would look like.
kind of scary!!! 

hello, myboy.
thats what is nice about katt. we eat shit food together, then get drunk together, on our cheat days.  then back to the she whips me back into reality


----------

